# Female Nintendo Characters



## mrtofu (Aug 11, 2012)

deleted


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 11, 2012)

1. Samus
2. Samus
3. Samus
4. Samus
5. Samus
6. Samus


----------



## Fudge (Aug 11, 2012)

Ace Attorney is not exclusive


1. Samus
2. Samus
3. Samus
4, Samus
5. Samus
6. Samus

I'm sorry but seriously thats my honest answer


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2012)

1. Samus
2. Samus Link
3. Samus Link
4. Samus
5. Samus
6. Samus

Link may not be a female, but I am not into females. Deal with it.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 11, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> 1. Samus
> 2. Samus Link
> 3. Samus Link
> 4. Samus
> ...


Now that I think about it, from a sexual standpoint I probably wouldn't date Samus. I think I would probably choose Wario for 2 and 3 then, I like chubs


----------



## mrtofu (Aug 12, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Langin (Aug 12, 2012)

1. Peach
2. Peach
3. Link(I don't date girls sorry!)
4. Peach
5. Peach
6. Peach


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

I think all Daisy?

Idk?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

WatchGintama said:


> Categories:
> 1. Strongest character
> 2. Best looking (hot/cute) character
> 3. "I would date her" character
> ...


1. Samus
2. Dawn (pokemon) 
3. Misty
4. Samus
5. Samus
6. Misty
Pokemon girls, gotta love em.


----------



## Jax (Aug 12, 2012)

SAMUS ALL THE OPTIONS


----------



## Heichart (Aug 12, 2012)

1. Samus
2. Samus
3. Ashley (Another Code)
4. Samus
5. Samus
6. Samus


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2012)

They're all kinda bland except Samus but a lot of her character is drawn from subtlety. Unless you count Other M in which case she's a fucking terrible character.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2012)

1) Samus
2) Farore (it's the goddess that gives Link his courage... if that's not the hottest thing ever, then idk what is)
3) Zelda (Skyward Sword)
4) Majora (gender isn't explicitly stated, but It's rather strongly implied that she's female)
5) Samus
6) Samus


----------



## Gahars (Aug 12, 2012)

Samus is easily the best character.

Well, _was_ anyway...


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 12, 2012)

Any hot girl who is flexible enough to contort herself into a ball automatically wins.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't know man...this is pretty hard. On one hand Samus is awesome and metroid is awesome too, but skyward sword zelda was pretty cool to.
Zeldas never really had much personality until Wind Waker then they pretty much ruined it in twilight princess, and then brought it back with skyward sword. I hope they actually stick with it this time, its allot funner for the player to save someone with a personality.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 12, 2012)

1. Samus
2. Cant decide!  Peach, Samus, Ashley or Zelda. SCREW IT! I need a spinning wheel with options so I can make the choice randomly!
3. Toss up between Ashley (Trace Memory/Another Code) and Zelda (Skyward Sword, and who also reminds me of my wife)
4. Krystal
5. Samus
6. Peach (She has access to "hammer space" under her dress, that alone is AWESOME!)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Zelda (Skyward Sword, and who also reminds me of my wife)


D'awwwwwwwwww...


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 13, 2012)

1. Samus
2. Rosalina
3. Rosalina
4. Rosalina
5. Err, Samus?
6. Rosalina


----------



## Sterling (Aug 13, 2012)

1. Zelda
2. Zelda (Adult Ocarina of Time Zelda has always been my first video game crush and she's even more stunning in the 3D remake.)
3. Zelda (All of them except for Tetra (and young Ocarina of Time Zelda). They both fly a bit under my appropriate age radar.)
4. Zelda
5. Shiek
6. Zelda/Shiek (Twilight Princess, Wind Waker, Ocarina of Time, Skyward Sword, etc.)


----------



## Yumi (Aug 13, 2012)

1. Samus
2. Zelda
3. None
4. Zelda
5. Jill from Drill Dozer
6. Jill from Drill Dozer


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 13, 2012)

Why the nintendo only? Aside from Samus, pretty much all the female characters have bland characters. Fuck...I'd rather date Link or Bowser than any of those females (I bet that at the end of the date with Samus, you'd be wondering if she was inside of her armor suit to begin with).


Anyhow...

1. Strongest character: Samus (no competition)
2. Best looking (hot/cute) character: Krystal from Star fox command (runner-up: Candy Kong)
3. "I would date her" character: Jade from Beyond good or ev...*sigh* okay, okay...then Jody Summer from F-zero GX (admit it: you would like to make out in that car of hers as well  ).
4. Best design character: there's only one nintendo character I'd jerk off to, and that is, of course: princess Toad Zero suit Samus.
5. Coolest/Badass character: Bayonetta Blood Rayne Harley Quinn...if it wasn't for that 'nintendo only', it'd be a hard pick. As it stands, Samus tin can edition has no competition (I can't even think of a proper enemy female boss that had character...and nominating Ghirahim isn't exactly fair). Or...999's Clover doesn't count, I take it? 
6. Your favorite character (choose 1 only) Jade none. Just because Samus is strong enough to not get kidnapped doesn't mean I have to honor her with a title.


All in all: a pretty bleak score. Nintendo knows how to make fun games, but they sure as hell suck at creating characters worth remembering. Especially female ones (but to be honest: if Mario wasn't everywhere EXCEPT in your kitchen sink, I wouldn't have remembered him either).


----------



## pasc (Aug 13, 2012)

well for nintendo videogames of course samus wins... metroid is epic (man gotta finish mp2 so I finally get to nr 3).

If you are looking for well done femal characters you should probably check out Square Enix.


----------



## Lily (Aug 13, 2012)

WatchGintama said:


> 1. Strongest character
> 2. Best looking (hot/cute) character
> 3. "I would date her" character
> 4. Best design character
> ...



1. Lyndis (Fire Emblem)
2. Jenna (Golden Sun)
3. Jenna (Golden Sun)
4. Dixie Kong (Donkey Kong Country)
5. Samus Aran (Metroid, excluding Other M :|)
6. Jenna (Golden Sun)


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 14, 2012)

1. Samus
2. Yomi (Senran Kagura)
3. Mia (Golden Sun)
4. Yomi (Senran Kagura)
5. Mia (Golden Sun)


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Aug 14, 2012)

1. Samus (Arm-cannon anyone?)
2. Rosalina (Didn't see that one did ya?)
3. Zelda (Skyward Sword, she seems like a have fun girl)
4. Zelda (Twilight Princess)
5. Dawn (Somehow, she just seemed badass)
6. Zelda (Twilight Princess, well designed)


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 14, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Link may not be a female, but I am not into females. Deal with it.


Yes we get it already, you're gay.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 14, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Link may not be a female, but I am not into females. Deal with it.
> ...


Erm...yeah. While it's brought up...Can I trade in my heterosexuality on this one? It's not all that banged up as romantic movies make it out to be. Especially if a date out would probably turn out to be a bit like this...


*Wever: *so...that's one impressive suit you've got there. 
*Samus:* ...
*Wever:* it doesn't look that flexible, though. How do you manage to roll into a ball like that?
*Samus: *...
*Wever:* erm...so you're not much of a talker, then, eh? That's okay. I can talk for the both of us. And you know what they say about chattering women, right? 
*Samus:* ...
*Samus: *_*moves shoulders and head a bit into something that could either be a shrug, a yes or a no*_
*Wever:* ah...so we've got life signs. Phew...I was a bit afraid I'd be here talking to an empty harness. Now that would be silly, right? Hahahah...
*Samus:* _*points arm cannon at me*_
*Wever:* _*laugh kinda breaks of*_ ...ha? Erm...how about we order some dinner. How does that sound to you? *kinda awkward smile*
*Samus:* _*takes up menu...then points*_
*Wever:* ah...excellent choice. What did you pick? 
*Samus:* ...
*Wever:* ...that was a joke. :-|
*Samus:* ...
*Wever:* look...sorry, but is there a reason you're not saying anything?
*Samus:* _*hands over paper*_
*Wever:* what the... 
*Wever:* _*reads alound* _"Ever since Other M I'm bound by contract not to ever speak again"?
*Samus:* ...
*Wever:* I...see.
*Samus:* ...
*Wever:* *sigh*
*Wever:* _*murmurs to himself*_ damnit...why isn't she at least in jumpsuit? 

meanwhile, two tables further...

*The catboy: *no...really? 
*Link: *_*nods all knowingly*_
*The catboy: *that's so interesting! So the way the whole timeline works....?
*Link: *_*slight facial expression change*_
*The catboy: *wow. No way! I could never figure it out, but with that explanation, it's so much easier. That's so cool! 
*Link: *Yes
*The catboy: *so, erm...have you seen a menu around here?
*Link: *_*whips up boomerang from pouch, throws it at the menu from another table, after which both return to Link's hand*_

*Wever:* _*sees this demonstration; points to Samus* _heh...I bet YOU could roll right over that guy. Right?
*Samus:* ...
*Wever:* *sigh*...why do the gays always have all the fun?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 15, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Link may not be a female, but I am not into females. Deal with it.
> ...


But are you feeling it now, Mr.Karbs?


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 16, 2012)

Like most users here, I would state Samus for all of them. Seriously.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 16, 2012)

1. Cooking mama
2. Eunice http://i.imgur.com/MLfWx.jpg
3. Ridley
4. Master blech
5. Vivian
6. Lady Bow

:V


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 16, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> 3. Ridley


Isn't Ridley's gender never explicitly mentioned in the games, but always shown to be male in the manuals and other media (official manga, etc)?

Oh yeah, so was Samus, according to the first game's manual...


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Ridley
> ...



That's the joke :V


----------



## Another World (Aug 16, 2012)

1. Strongest character - Samus Aran
2. Best looking (hot/cute) character - Navi
3. "I would *do* her" character - Krystal
4. Best design character - Dixie Kong (female ape with blond hair? -- how can you beat that!)
5. Coolest/Badass character - Samus Aran
6. Your favorite character (choose 1 only) - Princess Peach (she can fly!)

-another world


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 16, 2012)

No one's mentioned Paula from Earthbound?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 16, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> That's the joke :V


Psh. Ridley is TOTALLY female. Nintendo is probably chuckling. "I can't believe they fell for it after the shit we pulled in the NES game!"


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 16, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> No one's mentioned Paula from Earthbound?



Yeah, you did.

Categories:
1. Strongest character -  Shiek
2. Best looking (hot/cute) character - No idea, they all have their flaws. I would say Samus if it wasn't for her mole.
3. "I would date her" character - None
4. Best design character - Maybe Midna, because the glowing hair hand... not too sure.
5. Coolest/Badass character - Shiek I guess...
6. Your favorite character (choose 1 only) - Umm... hard for me just to choose one, I don't really like female Nintendo characters.. maybe Wendy O. Koopa because she is different.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 16, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > No one's mentioned Paula from Earthbound?
> ...



She has a mole?

PICS, I NEED TEH PICS.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 16, 2012)

1) SAMUS
2) Daisy
3) idk if this counts but I've always wanted to go with Naminé or Kairi from kingdom hearts, but if I can't do kingdom hearts, then I'd say Daisy.
4) SAMUS
5) Princess Peach- looks cute innocent and helpless, then kicks bowser's sorry ass when he kidnaps Mario.
6) Ooh... Toughie. Probably the generic female pokemon trainer in black and white


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 16, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## MushGuy (Aug 16, 2012)

1. Strongest character: Samus, minus Other M
2. Best looking (hot/cute) character: Misty
3. "I would date her" character: Hilda
4. Best design character: Dixie Kong (Rare design; Paon dumbed it down)
5. Coolest/Badass character: Ocarina Zelda/Sheik (even though I wish she were equally as badass as herself)
6. Your favorite character (choose 1 only) : Ocarina Zelda


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 16, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > omgpwn666 said:
> ...



PPSSSHH, thats Other M, it doesnt count.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 16, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> PPSSSHH, thats Other M, it doesnt count.



Nicccce. Lol


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

1. Strongest character *Ashera (Fire Emblem 10)*
2. Best looking (hot/cute) character *Idoun (Fire Emblem 6)*
3. "I would date her" character *Lucius (Fire Emblem 7) *
4. Best design character *Lyndis (Fire Emblem 7)*
5. Coolest/Badass character *Ashley (warioware)*
6. Your favorite character (choose 1 only) *Momohime (Marumasa: Demon Blade)*


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 16, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> 2. Best looking (hot/cute) character - No idea, they all have their flaws. I would say Samus if it wasn't for her mole.


One of the Metroid team stated that it's a birthmark, actually.



Zantigo said:


> PPSSSHH, thats Other M, it doesnt count.


It was actually stated by one of the Metroid team that she has a birthmark MUCH earlier than Other M. Other M is just the first game to actually show it. I know you're just kidding, but felt like pointing that out.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 16, 2012)

1. Samus
2. Samus
2. Samus
4. Samus
5. Samus
6. Samus

Not a joke. It's actually my freaking honest answer LOL.


----------



## Devin (Aug 16, 2012)

Midna
Midna
Midna
Midna
Midna
Midna



Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > PPSSSHH, thats Other M, it doesnt count.
> ...



After Other M, even canon is suspect.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2012)

Another World said:


> 1. Strongest character - Samus Aran
> 2. Best looking (hot/cute) character - Navi
> 3. "I would *do* her" character - Krystal
> 4. Best design character - Dixie Kong (female ape with blond hair? -- how can you beat that!)
> ...




No.3, yeah, Krystal is the character of choice. In fact, I even imported her into Super Smash Brawl. Yeah, you read that correctly.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Another World said:
> 
> 
> > 3. "I would *do* her" character - Krystal
> ...



Eww, she is a fox, literally.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Another World said:
> ...



Midna's an imp. Sheik is a t******.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...



I wouldn't do Midna... I said her character design is cool... o.o Edit: Never said I would do Sheik either, that thing looks like a dude.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > omgpwn666 said:
> ...



I was merely agreeing that Krystal is an excellent character, not that I would, you know, engage in *ahem* certain activities; that would be messed up. Like, really really MESSED UP. Fixed the quote.

Yeah, this is getting weird. I'm outta here.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> I was merely agreeing that Krystal is an excellent character, not that I would, you know, engage in *ahem* certain activities; that would be messed up. Like, really really MESSED UP. Fixed the quote.



Oh, thank heaven. I just thought that because the quote. lol


> 3. "I would *do* her" character - Krystal


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > I was merely agreeing that Krystal is an excellent character, not that I would, you know, engage in *ahem* certain activities; that would be messed up. Like, really really MESSED UP. Fixed the quote.
> ...



No, I wouldn't go that far. She's a cool character, and so I imported the model over Peach into Brawl as part of my learning how to hack the game.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> No, I wouldn't go that far. She's a cool character, and so I imported the model over Peach into Brawl as part of my learning how to hack the game.



Yeah, I understand now. I even see you're not the one who said 'do' originally. Krystal is cool, just (as said) I thought you would plow her. Lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > No, I wouldn't go that far. She's a cool character, and so I imported the model over Peach into Brawl as part of my learning how to hack the game.
> ...



UGH! Those are NOT the kinds of things I want to think of at 12AM!  But anyways, yeah, though I did hack her into Brawl. That's good enough, right?


----------



## klim28 (Aug 16, 2012)

1. Strongest character - Zelda/Shiek
2. Best looking (hot/cute) character - tie between Rosalina and Daisy
3. "I would date her" character - Pauline
4. Best design character - Palutena
5. Coolest/Badass character - Viridi
6. Your favorite character (choose 1 only) - Peach


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 16, 2012)

I like this one....


Spoiler










that face will haunt your dreams


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> I like this one....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



The laugh will only add fuel to that nightmare.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 16, 2012)

Special mention to Birdo for being possibly the first transgender character in a video game ever.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Best looking (hot/cute) character - No idea, they all have their flaws. I would say Samus if it wasn't for her mole.
> ...



Really? That sucks, its not even a beauty mark. Its just a mole...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 16, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Special mention to Birdo for being possibly the first transgender character in a video game ever.


Flea (or "Mayonaise" as he's known in Japanese) from Chrono Trigger isn't too far behind... the US version ignores that bit, but the Japanese version mentions Flea is actually a guy, not a girl. 



Zantigo said:


> Really? That sucks, its not even a beauty mark. Its just a mole...


I don't see what the problem is... a mole is a mole. A lot of people have them, and I don't see anything particularly pretty or ugly about them. Just my opinion.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > Special mention to Birdo for being possibly the first transgender character in a video game ever.
> ...



Ive seen some pretty bad ones. But all in all her mole in particular is fine. It just ruins the image of perfection that most video game women are designed around. Plus, Chin moles are the assholes of facial features.


----------



## Eighteen (Aug 16, 2012)

1. Daisy
2. Daisy
3. Sheik
4. Daisy
5. Daisy
6. Daisy


----------



## retrodoctor (Aug 16, 2012)

Has Diasy ever done anything besides be a character in Mario Kart?


----------



## Eighteen (Aug 16, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> Has Diasy ever done anything besides be a character in Mario Kart?


Sure, she plays soccer  


Spoiler



http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa97/ArtemisApollo123/Mario%20Stuff/daisysmstrikers3qt.jpg


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 16, 2012)

1. Sveta(Golden Sun)
2. i dont know.
3. all!
4. Midna(Zelda twilight princess)
5. Sveta(Golden Sun)
6. Sveta(Golden Sun)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 16, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Dude shes like 10...



Yeah, but she's pretty damn strong.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 17, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Dude shes like 10...
> ...



I think Zantigo thinks you wanted to plow that 10 year old. But to be fair, you never specified where you wanted her in the formatted list. =P


----------



## Empoleom (Aug 18, 2012)

even though I haven't played FE awakening

1- Lucina
2- Lucina
3- Lucina
4- Lucina
5- Lucina
6- Lucina


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 20, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > Special mention to Birdo for being possibly the first transgender character in a video game ever.
> ...


no, these are the first ones....







sorry, I mean....


Spoiler


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 17, 2012)

*bump*

So...now that Bayonetta 2 will be nintendo published, this raises the question...

Can we collectively change our votes now or do we have to wait until the game is released? 



(kinda funny how I already mentioned her a month ago...guess I was ahead of my time there  ).


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 17, 2012)

This thread is all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> This thread is all kinds of wrong.


I know what you mean. 

Why limit just to nintendo characters.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 18, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> Why limit just to nintendo characters.


You're totally free to make one for all video game characters. I know I'd answer if you did.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 18, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean.
> ...


Right here  http://gbatemp.net/topic/334512-female-video-games-characters/


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 23, 2012)

1.Samus
2.Hilda (PKMN B/W Female Trainer)
3.Hilda
4.Zelda (Skyword Sword)
5.Kumatora (MOTHER 3)
6.Paula (EarthBound/MOTHER 2)


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 23, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> 1. Samus
> 2. Samus Link
> 3. Samus Link
> 4. Samus
> ...


Ew are you one of them Homo-sexuals ive been warned about?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Samus
> ...


I prefer to be be called homosexual or even gaysexual, but not homo-sexual! That - is too much!


----------

